
What Are People Reading in The New York Times? Ask the TimesPeople API  - peter123
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/new_york_times_timespeople_api.php
======
CalmQuiet
Apparently NY Times has really been growing "TimesPeople" API over last year
and is ready to promote it:
[http://open.blogs.nytimes.com/2009/02/17/announcing-the-
time...](http://open.blogs.nytimes.com/2009/02/17/announcing-the-timespeople-
api/)

I think I catch a whiff of a Social-Media-business-model NY Times in the
future. Competition for FaceBook (if not Twitter)? Maybe they're really
thinking Web 2.x? At least they are inviting involvement from reading
community and... maybe next the hacking community? Certainly this suggests a
determination for NYTimes to survive - even if not as "the Grey Lady."

Could this be a more significant shift toward a real digital society than
open.gov ?

